

Viruses That Leave Victims Red in the Facebook - mikek
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/14/technology/internet/14virus.html

======
genieyclo
_Often the victims lose control of their accounts after clicking on a link
“sent” by a friend. In other cases, the bad guys apparently scan for accounts
with easily guessable passwords. (Mr. Marquess gamely concedes that his
password at the time was “abc123.”)_

Hard to feel sympathy for the guy at that line

